# Western bits



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

For GP western riding, English snaffles work fine. My mare was fussy about bits, but her two favorites were a Billy Allen curb (very western) and a Waterford snaffle (very English). My current main riding horse has been in a single joint D-ring, but it hangs a little low so I might switch him to a double joint eggbutt or put him back in a Billy Allen snaffle eggbutt.

My youngest riding Trooper with a western approach - and an English snaffle:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You're trail riding, so discipline doesn't really matter. Use what works best for your horse. I've trail ridden in an Aussie saddle with an English bridle and an eggbutt French link snaffle. No one cared.

That being said, make sure if you use a snaffle with a western headstall, make sure the headstall has a browband and throatlatch so the bridle can't slip off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

thatcherrybay said:


> Hello,
> I have been riding English for 8 years, but have recently become interested in Western (mainly for trail riding).
> I am potentially interested in purchasing a western bridle, but have no idea where to start for bits.
> I own three English bits that I change out for my mare occasionally. I have a 3 ring french link elevator bit, a normal D ring snaffle, and an egg-butt french link.


You can use either of the snaffles, and that is where you should start, no need for anything different.




thatcherrybay said:


> She is not head strong, but is on the forehand so I like bits that can force her on her hind end.


I hope this is losing something in translation somewhere, there is no way that you should be trying to force a horse onto it's hind end with a bit...if she is on the forehand you need trainer help to show you how to ride her forward from your seat and leg, then gently lift her front.




thatcherrybay said:


> I'm not a fan (at all) of harsh bits, as I liberty ride my mare and use natural horsemanship. I want an easy bit that does its job.
> Any recommendations for this type of western bit?


This is entirely at odds with your theory of needing a bit to force her onto her back end...which is why I'm wondering if you meant that?


----------



## thatcherrybay (Aug 17, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> You can use either of the snaffles, and that is where you should start, no need for anything different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean _Force _her onto her hind end. That was the wrong use of words. I have found that some bits work better to keep her off the forehand, but I also know my seat and legs can aid in this as well. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Certainly sounds better, still the same advice, stick with the French Link, you do not need a 'Western Bit' to ride Western, you start with a snaffle, learn the new discipline, then when you have everything going well, you can change to a suitable curb, but you do not need one to start with


----------



## Nalilll97 (Jan 20, 2016)

Lots of people who ride western use "English" bits like snaffles. If you're new to western riding, I wouldn't use anything like a curb bit without taking lessons, because they can be harsh if used incorrectly


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

There's no reason you can't use your current bits on a Western headstall, unless you plan on showing. If your horse is over 5 years old, a curb bit is generally required for showing. 

Otherwise, you can use whatever you want with your own horse on your own time.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

You should be fine riding in a snaffle. A lot of western horses are started in a snaffle first and moved into a curb bit.
Rollbacks along the fence and backing up before turning are good at getting your horse used to working on their back end.


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

If you're direct reining and your mare responds well in a snaffle, I'm gonna add another vote for sticking with the snaffle. I use a western headstall (with a brow band and throat latch as Drafty mentioned), an eggbutt snaffle with a leather curb strap but don't use it as a curb because it isn't a leverage bit so it just hangs. I am switching to a french link because I'm thinking my horse isn't liking the single joint, and hope this one will offer him a little more comfort.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Sure you can use an English snaffle in a western headstall, on any age horse, just trail riding
After all, I use a western snaffle in my English bridle, as no rule prevents that, and my horses are used to them
Trail riding, you want a horse that is backed off the bit, meaning he goes at the speed you want, on a loose rein, but you don't need him working collected, off of his back end, but striding out freely.
I can trail ride all my horses in any bit, once they have the basics in that snaffle, including back in a snaffle, if I chose to.
I ride my older horses , mainly in a short shanked loose jawed jointed mouth curb on trail rides, not because they will not ride in a snaffle, but because a curb is designed to be used one handed, on a loose rein, with the horse very able to respond to very light signal, and my horses would rather pack one of those then a snaffle
I do have one 9 year old gelding that was started late, and still trail ride him with a snaffle
Ditto trail riding with a western bridle that has a browband and a throat latch, and that has rawhide ties, versus any Chicago screws
Not necessary, but what I also like on my western headstalls, trail riding, is reins attached with leather connectors and,again rawhide ties
While my horses are very good at not stepping on reins while ground tied, if that should happen, those ties break very easy, thus prevent any mouth damage, unlike when a horse steps on a rein, then jerks his head up
my fat 'pony', Carmen





This horse is still in a snaffle, because he is green



hubby;s horse also just rides ina short shanked curb


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Smilie' dam, an AQHA mare. As a three year old, I just rode her on a big 30 mile loop in a snaffle (was not my intent to ride a three year old that far, and why organized trail rides often don't appeal to me-not to mentiont he bogs you can seem, we went through, just looking at her!


----------

